# Rogue Android Smartphone app created



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> We recently learned that a fraudster developed a rogue Android Smartphone app. It creates a shell of mobile banking apps that tries to gain access to a consumers financial information.
> 
> Droid09 launched this phishing attack from the Android Marketplace and its since been removed. Its called phishing because scammers go fishing for information about you or your financial account that may be used for identity theft.
> 
> ...


----------

